# Grand Theft Auto Chinatown Wars working patch



## shaunj66 (Mar 14, 2009)

*Grand Theft Auto Chinatown Wars working patch*
Works on the majority of flash kits  


A workaround has been found by an unknown author that allows Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars to work on the majority of flash kits. The workaround involves patching the ARM9 file with a modified version via DSLazy. 

To apply the fix, once you have acquired the patch, download DSLazy via the link below and follow the instructions.



Download DSLazy (official site)


			
				Instructions said:
			
		

> - Open the DSLazy application
> - Select your backup ROM of GTA:CW
> - Click 'NDS Unpack'
> - Open the unpacked files and replace the ARM9.bin file with the one from the patch (it's not necessary to replace the ARM7.bin file)
> ...


*[EDIT]*

Here's an xdelta patch that should work on all cards:



Patchy~
Alternatively, if that one does work try this one (Won't work on Cyclo):



Patchy2~



			
				DjoeN said:
			
		

> *How to ARM9 patching so it works on EDGE/CycloDS Evolution (and some other)*
> 
> - Patch rom with Grand_Theft_Auto_Chinatown_Wars_USA_SAVEFIX_V2_NDS-iND.zip (Sendspace link)
> - Start DSLazy (Download here)
> ...






Discuss


----------

